# NJ BMWCCA AutoX - Round 1



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt said:


> NJ it's a beautiful state on the east coast, Plaz. You should move here.


:rofl:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> South Plainfield, NJ


 That's very close to where I'll be... is that the standard AutoX location?

Where in South Plainfield?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt said:


> NJ it's a beautiful state on the east coast, Plaz. You should move here.


 Smartass! :rofl:

Hey you know what, I think I will!


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Where in South Plainfield?


http://www.njbmwcca.org/directions/hadley.html


----------



## ACS-B (Dec 21, 2001)

Plaz said:


> That's very close to where I'll be... is that the standard AutoX location?


Yupperz Plaz... where in NJ are you moving to?!?


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey guys I really enjoyed reading your posts and seeing your auto-x pics. :thumbup: 

I'm actually quite jealous... I wish I had a bunch of 'festers that I could hang out with at the autocross events.  Ahem, ahem... to all you central Ohio 'fester sissies out there!!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

ACS-B said:


> Yupperz Plaz... where in NJ are you moving to?!?


 Southwestern Morris Cty.


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Southwestern Morris Cty.


Care to be more specific?










Ed, central Morris County


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Congrats to Elwood for placing in the top 3 in the D-Stock category!!! :beerchug:


Thank You Thank You. Not bad for a novice eh? Hehe wasn't expecting as much but was a very nice suprise.

My fastest run of the day



























Only Matt knows if I got this cone 









Regardless of what ppl say, I kinda liked that course. Only ***** was that first hard hairpin, but that sweaper that resulted from it was my favorite!

Great meating everybody again, and Phill's car looks every bit as good as his pics! As soon as I get a chance, I'll plant the rest of my pics on my website.

Hope to see you guys next time!

Garage Princess hehe


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Andy said:


> Hey guys I really enjoyed reading your posts and seeing your auto-x pics. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm actually quite jealous... I wish I had a bunch of 'festers that I could hang out with at the autocross events.  Ahem, ahem... to all you central Ohio 'fester sissies out there!!


 Come join the Michiana BMWCCA. We use Tire Rack's track in South Bend, IN.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Elwood said:


> Thank You Thank You. Not bad for a novice eh? Hehe wasn't expecting as much but was a very nice suprise.


Nice result for your first competitive autocross. :thumbup:

Maybe I should go to the novice school next year. :dunno:

Hey, look there's me standing in back of Elwood's car at flag station #4. :eeps: 











Elwood said:


> Regardless of what ppl say, I kinda liked that course. Only ***** was that first hard hairpin, but that sweaper that resulted from it was my favorite!
> 
> Great meating everybody again, and Phill's car looks every bit as good as his pics! As soon as I get a chance, I'll plant the rest of my pics on my website.


Even at the end of the day, I just couldn't go slow enough in that first tight section. I know I could have picked up another half second if I would just stop scrubbing off so much speed in that section. Thanks for the compliment on my car. Those 18s didn't seem to slow me down too much, then again, I was beaten by a newbie.  

Anybody else think that E30 M3 powered BMW 2002 shouldn't have been in class D? I haven't seen the final numbers, but a light car with a totally modified suspension and an M motor sounds like it should at least be competing with other M cars...just minor griping...it's not like I'm worrying about the number of points I'm getting at each event.


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

PhilH said:


> ...Anybody else think that E30 M3 powered BMW 2002 shouldn't have been in class D? I haven't seen the final numbers, but a light car with a totally modified suspension and an M motor sounds like it should at least be competing with other M cars...just minor griping...it's not like I'm worrying about the number of points I'm getting at each event.


Based on some assumptions and quick addition, the '02 should have been placed in E class. They are contacting the owner of the car to find out exactly what mods the car has to see if it needs to be reclassed. FWIW, the guy was a great driver and will still win E if he is bumped up.

Ed


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

teamdfl said:


> Based on some assumptions and quick addition, the '02 should have been placed in E class. They are contacting the owner of the car to find out exactly what mods the car has to see if it needs to be reclassed. FWIW, the guy was a great driver and will still win E if he is bumped up.
> 
> Ed


Sounds reasonable to me. :thumbup: (Elwood might have second place now? :yikes: )


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Pete Teoh said:


> Come join the Michiana BMWCCA. We use Tire Rack's track in South Bend, IN.


Hey Pete, Although that's quite a ways to drive, I wouldn't mind heading out there one day this year. Auto-xing on Tire Rack's track sounds like a lot of fun!!


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> Come join the Michiana BMWCCA. We use Tire Rack's track in South Bend, IN.


Mmmmmm... Macris Deli


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

PhilH said:


> Sounds reasonable to me. :thumbup: (Elwood might have second place now? :yikes: )


:rofl: don't do that to me now! H ell I didn't even know what other cars I was competing against! If you told me there was a fiero in our class, I'd believe you!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

teamdfl said:


> Care to be more specific?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Okay, okay, not really southwestern judging from your map.

Long Hill Twp.


----------



## dngo (Oct 16, 2002)

teamdfl said:


> Based on some assumptions and quick addition, the '02 should have been placed in E class. They are contacting the owner of the car to find out exactly what mods the car has to see if it needs to be reclassed. FWIW, the guy was a great driver and will still win E if he is bumped up.
> 
> Ed


E class for that car! Glad I'm not in E anymore. 

I'm glad that everyone seemed to have a good time. Thanks to everyone for coming out to the event. Hopefully we'll see everyone at our future events.

Dave

My favorite pic:


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Okay, okay, not really southwestern judging from your map.
> 
> Long Hill Twp.


Nice area. Watch out for the Huey sized mosquitos that terrorize all the towns around the Great Swamp (Great Swamp National Wildlife Refuge). See you in South Plainfield!

Ed


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

teamdfl said:


> Huey sized mosquitos


 

I can't say I'm surprised, but that's the first I've heard of them. I figured there'd be some sort of presence, given the proximity... we're very close to the refuge.

They're not as big as the cicadas, are they? :rofl:


----------

